# John Deere 3410 loader problem



## Doctordo (Dec 13, 2001)

I recently had my JD loader fixed, they repaired the cup that holds the loader on. It was a big saftey hazzard. The problem was that the arm support would move about 2-3 inches very scary just thought you guys should know.


----------

